# Music like this



## Sick_Mambo (May 17, 2009)

Hello good ppl

I need help finding music like this:

http://zager.homepage.dk/01_The_Gypsy_(Turot_Eszik_A_Cigany).mp3

Like the start and end of it.

Powerfull music like this.
Its from the Kodaly Girls Choir from Hungary. I have no idea what they are singing about and it doesnt matter.

Do any of you know of cd's that are packed with such powerfull music?


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

Is it just me, or does the chorus sound like "This old man, he played ten, he played knick-knack once again, with a knick-knack paddywhack, give a dog a bone"... only in chinese or something.

Anyway, it also sounds similar to the following:
Ib Norholm: Americana, Op 89, III The Song Of The Demented Priest
Lepo Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti


----------

